# NSW - 11/16 - Middle Harbour - Jewfish on Gulp



## samm (Oct 13, 2008)

On the water by 6. Slow trolled a Carolina rigged Gulp to bait grounds. Had a few bites along the way so inspected the Gulp and found the tail had been bitten off. Couldn't be bothered to replace the Gulp so casted it and placed rod in holder. Started to jig for bait with second rod. A short while later felt the kayak tilt to one side and saw the fist rod was bent over. A couple of minutes and a not so remarkable fight and a 58cm Jewfish was in the net.

Where I caught the fish I was surrounded by thick bait balls, apparently Pilchards and Yellowtails as I was catching plenty of them. The funny thing is that the Jewfish swam through the 1000s of Pilchards and probably a similar number of Yellowtails to eat an unnatural looking and smelling piece of soft resin.

Sam.


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

Great fish there Sam.
I'm still fairly new to yak fishing so still sussing out areas to fish and to launch from.
Where do you launch your yak to fish Middle harbour?
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## samm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

I normally launch from Clontarf. If you get there early in the morning you won't have trouble finding parking along Monash Cres near Holmes Ave. There are several free parking spaces and it's less that 100m from where I launch.

Sam.


----------



## twojay (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Jewy mate.

I'm curious on what bait jig you use and how you do it? Ive never done it before but it looks pretty effective on catching livies. Any tips?

Cheers, John


----------



## samm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi John,

Live bait caught on Sabiki bait rig and Jewfish on half eaten Gulp 4" minnow with no particular technique just suspended in 20m of water.

Sam.


----------



## twojay (Apr 12, 2011)

smathew50 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Live bait caught on Sabiki bait rig and Jewfish on half eaten Gulp 4" minnow with no particular technique just suspended in 20m of water.
> 
> Sam.


Brilliant. I'll have to get one of these jigs, do you just leave it there of jig it up and down?

Thanks, John


----------



## samm (Oct 13, 2008)

twojay said:


> smathew50 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John,
> ...


I've caught them both jigging the rig up and down in amongst the bait ball and dropping it close to the bottom and retrieving back at a medium pace. I suspect as long as the rig is moving and is seen by the bait fish you will catch them.

Sam.


----------

